# Painting my Reo



## Jakey (6/3/15)

Hi Guys, i have an idea for my Baby. already have a name for her so yes Lois will be themed the same as superwoman. Blue body and red door, similar to the color you see on the ecig band which contains the "new posts" tab. 

My question is how do i go about painting this beauty. 
what safety concerns are there?
which paint do i use?
which sandpaper?
should i plug the screw holes etc. 
what do i cover the 510 connector with?

and once painted what can i use to give it a glossy finish to add a protective layer over the pain job? 
any help, as always would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johan (6/3/15)

(1) Use a good chemical surface cleaner
(2) Buy 2-K spray paint
(3) Plug screw holes, 510-connector etc.
(4) With 2-K you already have a glossy as well as extremely durable coating.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Jakey (6/3/15)

Sorry im horrid when it comes to diy, plug the holes with what. And will the surface cleaner will remove current paint? So need to sand


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/3/15)

Really glad to see you are keeping her, and that she has a name already.
My experience has been the following.

No Safety conccerns, Spra paint works, but don't buy the cheap stuff.
Sand the unit down with 600, 800, 1000, then 1200 grit paper. Spend as much time ass possible until the perfect finish. Use high thermal paint as the undercoat (the stuff you paint Webber's with - can be bought at Builders Warehouse), it seems to work better than primer, then let that dry completely before starting the colours. Spray colours in very sparse layers, as not to get any dripping, about 7-8 sparse layers until the colour is rich. let dry about 30 minutes between layers. Then when completely dry (24 Hours), spray with a clear lacquer, the best you can find!! about 3 gloss coats, let completely dry again, then use. 
Cover the 510 with shaped tape, and obviously take all innards out and cove the pin inside with tape.
You don't have to plug screw holes, and screws re-cut thread. I also hang my unit up via the spring screw hole at the bottom, by putting a piece of string through the hole from outside to in, then tie a knot and let it hang downwards. That's how you spray it.

After painting, scrape out all the grooves and holes with a proper sharp tool so that things fit together nicely (like door and Switch), and bob's your uncle!!!

Good Luck

Reactions: Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Jakey (6/3/15)

Wow thanks dude. Gna giv it a shot. And gna b crazy fidgety while shes outa service


----------



## Jakey (6/3/15)

what about the sl door, has that bubbly finish. can i just spray over it


----------



## johan (6/3/15)

No, do it properly as @Philip Dunkley described - don't take short-cuts, its just going to bite you later.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (6/3/15)

i was just asking about the door because it has that finish, which will obviously be lost if i sand. but guess its a price im going to have to pay


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (6/3/15)

You could also speak to @Rowan Francis about getting it anodized, he has a mate in PTA who does anodizing... it may be a better finish and will probably last longer.


----------



## Jakey (6/3/15)

hmmmmm that a good idea, if you get it anodized can you choose a color or how does that work


----------



## johan (6/3/15)

Anodizing available in any color as well as mixed patterns, ie: camo


----------



## Jakey (6/3/15)

oooooh baby! so thats where you got your camo from Ben? let me ask @Rowan Francis


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (6/3/15)

The camo is being changed... i dont suggest it! You will get over it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (6/3/15)

Just to add to the conversation here, I would inquire about getting it powder coated, I personally love the feel and strength of the finish.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (6/3/15)

Any place u knw of? @Alex


----------



## Alex (6/3/15)

Jakey said:


> Any place u knw of? @Alex



None that I know of offhand @Jakey.


----------

